

Don’t let trolls hobble your marketing. - studiofellow
http://blog.studiofellow.com/2014/04/15/get-off-my-soapbox-dont-let-trolls-hobble-your-marketing/

======
jesusmichael
well first you might start by not referring to people with differing opinions
as "trolls"... and then remember that silence is louder than boos...

